# First 4 months with Amber ... and Duke ! (pic heavy)



## brendano (Dec 2, 2012)

I have 3 daughters who were petrified of dogs, they never had a bad experience but they were more accustomed to a less in your face pet (cats). This fear became a real problem and we couldn't go to anyone's house who had dogs, even going to the beach was an issue (a real issue considering we live 5 minutes walk away).

Anyway, we started researching breeds and I was about to get a Staffie when my wife came across the Vizsla (rated by some as one of the top 5 family dogs). After searching I found a pup (parents were brought in by a Hungarian couple in Cape Town) and I surprised the family with a 15 week old pup. She was much bigger than there image of a puppy but the fear was cured overnight !

There are some challenges and I am fitter as a direct correlation of this little nuances but we are so happy with Amber in our lives ... we just got her a friend. An 8 week
old GSP - Duke. pics


----------



## brendano (Dec 2, 2012)

more pics


----------



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

This was a great start to my Saturday! Great looking pup. I like the one of the pup and your little one sleeping together. To think they were scared of dogs at one point.


----------



## brendano (Dec 2, 2012)

thanks dmak. The kids now love dogs... well Vizsla's and pointer/retrievers haha !

I cant say enough for the Vizsla breed, Amber is such a great dog ! If Mom let them, my kids would have Amber under the covers with them every night !


----------



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

It'll happen soon enough. Our pup sleeps in bed with us and I wouldn't have it any other way


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Wow! Those are some beautiful walking trails. As the second of three girls, this is bringing back great memories of when we got our first dog. Glad it's working out with your girls.


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Great pics, family complete I think


----------



## vizslababy (Jan 21, 2013)

Lovely pictures, lovely family, beautiful pups. Congrats, it sounds like it s going swimmingly. As a mom of two kids, you have given your daughters a wonderful gift by encouraging them to live with and lve animals. It helps them grow into such caring, loving individuals. It also teaches them to care of somebody else self-lessly, and to love with less boundaries.


----------



## Claire (May 21, 2012)

Woah, you're taking on a lot with a GSP pup on top of the Vizsla, my V pup has had me run off my feet since she was little and I don't have children!! That being said your family is beautiful, and I can't imagine a more perfect family, with a Vizsla and GSP... your children are very lucky. Congrats!


----------



## Kay92 (Oct 19, 2012)

Beautiful pups my friend!!! My mom has lost 30 pounds since we got our first V, Riley. And now that we also have Chuck, both of us are lean!!


----------



## brendano (Dec 2, 2012)

thanks for all your kind words !

Amber has been wired today, had to take her a fourth walk. And she was still being weird. Vizsla means alert - this is her barking at something across the valley

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xh3CtOP6UOo


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

With her hackles up like that, I think that means Amber was a little nervous about something. Wonder what it was that she saw/smelled?! Did you find that out?


----------



## brendano (Dec 2, 2012)

I'm really not sure - think it may have been dogs across the valley or maybe a cane rat (there were some strange tracks)

Here's another clip

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DVEI6PvkJXA


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Well, whatever it was, it must have been pretty exciting... 
(What's a cane rat?)

Love all your photos!! ;D ;D


----------



## brendano (Dec 2, 2012)

http://mw2.google.com/mw-panoramio/photos/medium/14259743.jpg

a big rodent that lives in cane fields.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

YOWEE! That's a big rodent, all right!! 

Here in Michigan, we have some sugar cane farms, but I don't believe I've ever heard of cane rats around here. Then again, I'm not near any of those farms, so I don't know... 

p.s. Not sugar cane... Michigan grows sugar BEETS. What was I thinking?


----------



## smurfette (Jan 14, 2013)

Stunning photos of a beautiful family and adorable pups!! I'm just curious - did you get Amber from Ildiko and Michael from Stellenbosch? Amazing how a V can completely change ones life ..... lovely to see the girls having so much fun!!


----------



## brendano (Dec 2, 2012)

Thanks Smurfette. Yup, do you know them ?


----------



## smurfette (Jan 14, 2013)

We got our pup Dugo from them - he was born 15 August last year ... so 8 months and counting  thinking Amber may be from the same litter ...... are you staying around Cape Town? If so - then I'll send you the email of the "Vizsla club" point person - we had a fabulous Vizsla walk with about 12 owners on Saturday just outside Stellenbosch - would be great if we can meet up


----------



## brendano (Dec 2, 2012)

yes. same litter. Amber was called Dorka (ouch) I'm in Salt Rock, KZN. how is your pup eating - Amber is quite fussy (Ildiko spoiled them rotten)


----------



## smurfette (Jan 14, 2013)

I've send you a PM Brendano - will be nice to keep in touch - elaborated more on the eating in the message. Great having you on the forum!!


----------



## brendano (Dec 2, 2012)

thanks for your mail today Nadia. 

it is with a very heavy heart and tears in my eyes that I write this reply ! My 9 week old GSP Duke got out of the back yard and when my wife was arriving home with the kids she sadly drove over him ! She had no idea till she got out the car and saw him lying there ! My eldest watched him pass away and I was at work. I am totally devastated, even a run with Amber didn't take my tears away !
my poor baby girl told me now she really knows what sad means and knew he was hurt because when you go to sleep you close your eyes quickly but Duke closed his eyes slowly ! **** this is hard !


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Oh no! I'm so sorry. I'll be praying for your family in this difficult time.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

As another GSP owner, I KNOW how wretched you will be feeling right now. Although other V owners might disagree, a GSP is just an oddly coloured and slightly less eccentric V and I know he will be missed for a long time. No words from us can ever help at the moment. But, Astro and Ozkar my V's and little Zsa Zsa my GSP are sending warm furry thoughts to you, you're family and your boy as he passes over the Rainbow Bridge into field of quail and pheasant. 

Make sure you look after your son, as he may not say anything, but I bet he could do with some talking out of having to watch pup go. Also try and pacify your wife at this time. Even though in her heart she knows it wasn't her fault, the guilt will still be there. I feel for you all. My father ran over my Golden Retriever and she had to be put down to stop the pain. But, she was 19 and had had a great innings and had left her mark. It's a tough thing for a family to deal with.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Oh, I am so very sorry for your sudden and devastating loss!! :'( :'(

Please accept my most sincere condolences. It's such a tragedy to lose this young and precious life. My thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

God bless all of you

Memories made from doing none can steal

and you need help support or contacts

even a pup

will help

For me Crying and praying, meditation and time helped some

I buried my entire family far too young and 9 great dogs that gave so much for others

I only have cried for Kids we lost some buds and all my better then great mates never when I wared

it can be healing

reach out

Many care Risk and share

sorry a poor word

Warrior in Heavens to me

Swede Rudy and Willow

He stroked right after this pic

little tough as heck and willing a field spaniel My Buster

again

God Bless You and Heal you


----------



## vizslababy (Jan 21, 2013)

That's devastating news...I had just shown the pictures of our pups to my daughter yesterday and commented on he cute Duke was. My thoughts are with you. RIP Duke. You will be missed.


----------



## smurfette (Jan 14, 2013)

What terrible terrible news!! Our hearts go out to you and your family and Amber ..... Duke will be missed but will always have a place in your hearts!! Keep each other close and with time you will remember only the happy memories he gave you in his short life. Special thoughts for you wife as this must be dreadful for her!


----------



## lyra (Nov 2, 2012)

That's an awful experience for all of you. We send our love at what must be a really difficult time. Our thoughts are with you all with an extra hug for your wife and eldest.


----------



## brendano (Dec 2, 2012)

thanks for all the support guys - it has made me feel better. I was worried you would all tell me how irresponsible we have been ! My poor wife is really cut up - the breeder has 2 pups left (the runts); I don't know wether I should ask her if I can take another pup and let the family focus on the happiness of a new puppy or let some time pass !


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

I don't think anyone here can answer that question for you, Brendan. All you can do is listen to your heart.


----------



## Kay92 (Oct 19, 2012)

Wow that is hard to deal with, we are thinking about you in this difficult time. But, I will say never be afraid to move on. Do what you think is best for you and your family. We on the forum will support you no matter what your decision is.


----------



## brendano (Dec 2, 2012)

hi all

so it's been a month and quite a bit has happened. The day after we lost Duke I spoke to the breeder and she was very understanding. Such an amazing person, she GAVE me Duke's brother. We have called him Maverick and he is an amazing little guy (well at 9kg, he is not so little anymore). Pics to follow


----------



## smurfette (Jan 14, 2013)

Fantastic to hear it is going well! Still thinking of all of you!


----------



## wsmcleod (Apr 16, 2013)

my wife sent me this when my pup died.

A Dog's Last Will and Testament
(Author unknown)

Before humans die, they write their last Will & Testament, and give their home and all they have to those they leave behind. If, with my paws, I could do the same, this is what I'd ask....

To a poor and lonely stray I'd give:

My happy home.
My bowl, cozy bed, soft pillows and all my toys.
The lap which I loved so much.
The hand that stroked my fur and the sweet voice which spoke my name. 
I'd will to the sad scared shelter dog the place I had in my human's heart, of which there seemed no bounds.

So when I die please do not say, "I will never have a pet again, for the loss and pain is more than I can stand." Instead go find an unloved dog; one whose life has held no joy or hope and give MY place to him.

This is the only thing I can give...the love I left behind.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

brendano: We will be waiting for the photos of your Maverick!! 

wsmcleod: Welcome to the forums! What a touching post.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

brendano said:


> hi all
> 
> so it's been a month and quite a bit has happened. The day after we lost Duke I spoke to the breeder and she was very understanding. Such an amazing person, she GAVE me Duke's brother. We have called him Maverick and he is an amazing little guy (well at 9kg, he is not so little anymore). Pics to follow


Sounds like a loving breeder. I had an English Cocker die and the breeder also "GAVE" me her son. The heartbreaking part was her son was literally the spit out of his mothers mouth. Looks, personality everything. You had to roll him over to check his bits to tell the difference. 

Welcome Maverick and a big Roo Roo Roo from Astro and Zsa Zsa. Little Zsa Zsa my GSP is very interested in seeing how Maverick gets along. You know Mav will need a "Goose" as a co-pilot!!


----------



## brendano (Dec 2, 2012)

thanks for the lovely post wsmcleod !

yes it's been fun with these two little pointers, Anver is going through a teenage phase - not interested in listening at all !

well here are some pics, it's taken me a while to post as we have had a busy few weekends .. on top of that I have been building picnic tables (little sideline business and a break from the ICT world)


----------



## Claire (May 21, 2012)

I'm not sure if I passed on my condolences before but I was so saddened and sorry to read about your loss, it was such an unfortunate thing - but I'm so glad you're doing so well, Maverick is absolutely gorgeous!! Your children are very lucky, and in a way they have learned a valuable life lesson about loss and moving on. It's great you could get another little pup to help fill the hole and provide the kids with even more fun and happy memories!


----------



## brendano (Dec 2, 2012)

some more fun shots. I've never been a morning person bug I have 2 very effective alarm clock now - they don't have a snooze button... and the lick !


----------

